

Booting the Nexus 4 from “scratch” - voltagex_
http://blog.voltagex.org/2015/08/01/booting-the-nexus-4-from-scratch/

======
gcb0
it is funny how everyone still thinks android is open source.

~~~
voltagex_
Blame Qualcomm for this part in particular - and they're doing better. The PDF
I linked is relatively recent.

Thanks for reading.

~~~
gcb0
Qualcomm is actually the least worse. isn't it?

try to get anything out of samsung. or any of the newer radios. heck, most
android phones have binary blobs even for the camera!

